# When Will Ski Sundown Open?



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't skied much the past 2 years and looking to stretch the legs out locally. Maybe Bvibert can give us some inside info.

Also will CT's only double black diamond trail have bumps on opening day?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 4, 2014)

I only skied a few days last year. All at Sundown. Hiked Satan's Staircase recently. Pretty radical.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2014)

Sounds like you're in the same boat as me Grassi21. I didn't ski at all last year and only 3-4 days the year before.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2014)

Anxious to see how that trail will ski. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2014)

Grassi we did the Bell early in the season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 4, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Grassi we did the Bell early in the season
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's right powhunter.  I just get so focused on the goods at SD that I forgot about Bell and the one solo day I did at KMart. Gonna be all SD for me this year!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2014)

Why would you go anywhere else,,,no brainer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 4, 2014)

I wouldn't bet on bumps for opening day, but you never know.  Even if they don't seed it, it'll probably bump up on it's own pretty quickly.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2014)

With the way the weather has been going I'd say there's not much chance of bumps on opening day.  I'm pretty sure the new trail won't even be open right out of the chute.  IIRC the plan is to start snowmaking on it the same time as Gunny, which is last, after everything else is already open.  When it does open I think there's a fairly good chance that it will be bumped up.

What we need is the cold weather to come back!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2014)

bvibert said:


> With the way the weather has been going I'd say there's not much chance of bumps on opening day.  I'm pretty sure the new trail won't even be open right out of the chute.  IIRC the plan is to start snowmaking on it the same time as Gunny, which is last, after everything else is already open.  When it does open I think there's a fairly good chance that it will be bumped up.
> 
> What we need is the cold weather to come back!



Thanks. I heard that with the elevation and location of the new trail that it gets more natural snowfall than the rest of the mountain, can you confirm that?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2014)

^^^^^. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2014)

Man the weather screwed them on their push to open up thanksgiving weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2014)

Just saw on Facebook Southington is opening on Sunday.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 4, 2014)

They've announced on facebook that they are not going to open for general skiing this year.  They will open for snowtubing and have a single ski slope open for race teams.  They will be more focused on summer activities going forward.  Sorry guys. 



 Ski Sundown on Facebook


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2014)

Is it true that Chris wanted to name the new trail Sullys Staircase but Bob shot it down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 4, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks. I heard that with the elevation and location of the new trail that it gets more natural snowfall than the rest of the mountain, can you confirm that?



Studies have been conducted. Nothin has been confirmed.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 4, 2014)

They've announced on facebook that they are not going to open for general skiing this year.  They will open for snowtubing and have a single ski slope open for race teams.  They will be more focused on summer activities going forward.  Sorry guys. 

 Ski Sundown on Facebook


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 4, 2014)

Grassi21 said:


> Studies have been conducted. Nothin has been confirmed.


The data isn't there yet.  They've had a hard time installing sensors and monitors because the teams can only spend about half an hour at that elevation before the risk of cerebral edema becomes too great.  They working on developing drones that can withstand the harsh environment, but it's going to take a breakthrough in ceramics technology before they are viable.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2014)

And if the staircase "supposedly gets more natural snow,  I would venture to guess that some type of cloud seeding is in play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2014)

powhunter said:


> And if the staircase "supposedly gets more natural snow,  I would venture to guess that some type of cloud seeding is in play
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well Duh, thats a given.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2014)

Grassi21 said:


> Hiked Satan's Staircase recently. Pretty radical.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 4, 2014)

The thing that bugs me about photos of Satan's Staircase, like the one above, is that the trail always looks flatter in photos than in real life.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 4, 2014)

This thread delivers!


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 4, 2014)

I heard they are currently training the ski patrol in avalanche blasting techniques.  And they are going to use the snow from the debris field to build a halfpipe.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2014)

i heard they have the snow but are closed to the public while the Warren Miller crew films their next _extreme skiing _movie.  i believe the working title is "Stairway to Heaven"  with a yet to be announced official reunion of Led Zeppelin performing on the deck.


----------



## Tin (Dec 4, 2014)

Just saw this on their FB, newest aerial shot...


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> Just saw this on their FB, newest aerial shot...



Video of the flyover right here!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2014)

The town of New Hartford is feverishy planning improvements to the infrastructure in the Ski Sundown area in anticipation of the potential 100k additional  skier visits Satans Stairway could  generate

Sources say plans for a 600 room hotel and conference center are in the works as well as the hiring of 2 full time constables to catch unwary New Yorkers speeding down the access road


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2014)

powhunter said:


> The town of New Hartford is feverishy planning improvements to the infrastructure in the Ski Sundown area in anticipation of the potential 100k additional  skier visits Satans Stairway could  generate
> 
> Sources say plans for a 600 room hotel and conference center are in the works as well as the hiring of 2 full time constables to catch unwary New Yorkers speeding down the access road
> 
> ...



Wasn't there talks of an interconnect with Killington?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2014)

Believe it was Pico


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 4, 2014)

You guys are going to be so disappointed, when you actually get to ski this trail.  Has there ever been so much hype for a CT trail?


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 4, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You guys are going to be so disappointed, when you actually get to ski this trail.  Has there ever been so much hype for a CT trail?



Nah............see this pic?  These guys are standing funny because they both just messed their pants.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 4, 2014)

The more things change the more they stay the same.  Thanks for the banter today boys.

I did hear the staircase has a small section (maybe 3.5% of the whole trail) that technically qualifies as a triple fall line.  Is that a high enough percentage to qualify it as a triple black diamond?  Is there an industry standard for such classifications?


----------



## Madroch (Dec 4, 2014)

Can't wait to capture some fresh triple black staircase footie to post here.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 4, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> They've announced on facebook that they are not going to open for general skiing this year.  They will open for snowtubing and have a single ski slope open for race teams.  They will be more focused on summer activities going forward.  Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Ski Sundown on Facebook



Smart to start focusing your business model around global warming...sundown blazing trails again...but even if they shut the lifts down, we can earn turns on the staircase deep into spring


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 4, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks. I heard that with the elevation and location of the new trail that it gets more natural snowfall than the rest of the mountain, can you confirm that?



It gets more snow but it doesn't hold it very well because of the gnar


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh boy.  I can't handle the suspense.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2014)

Grassi21 said:


> The more things change the more they stay the same.  Thanks for the banter today boys.
> 
> I did hear the staircase has a small section (maybe 3.5% of the whole trail) that technically qualifies as a triple fall line.  Is that a high enough percentage to qualify it as a triple black diamond?  Is there an industry standard for such classifications?



Triple fall line?  What does that look like?

Jokes aside, it feeds the need.  Over the years these folks have made lots of AZer's happy.  Nothing wrong with that.  Signed by the guy who grew up skiing at a 450 vertical foot hill with a T-Bar and spent two seasons at Pats Peak.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 5, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Nah............see this pic?  Those guys are standing funny because the both just messed their pants.



its funny cause its true


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 5, 2014)

Arriving flights into nearby Bradley International have been diverted to allow the Avalanche control guns to operate. Rumor has it that these new Avi-guns are actually the 16" guns from a retired USN Battleship. The extra firepower was needed to control the extremely unstable snowpack on the staircase. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Jokes aside, it feeds the need.  Over the years these folks have made lots of AZer's happy.  Nothing wrong with that.



This ^^^^^***


----------



## powhunter (Dec 5, 2014)

The End


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planb420 (Dec 5, 2014)

Cant wait till the mid Staircase waffle shack goes in, herd the syrup is hellatious!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2014)

planb420 said:


> Cant wait till the mid Staircase waffle shack goes in, herd the syrup is hellatious!!



I like the sound of this.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 5, 2014)

Are you making up any Stairway Sauce Grassi??


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone that would ridicule a ski area for adding legitimately intense terrain is likely not worth their salt out on the slopes. #disappointed


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 5, 2014)

That's interesting logic.  


.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Are you making up any Stairway Sauce Grassi??



You know it. it will be extra hot and have manmade bumps in it.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone who  hash tags a ski forum can bite me


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Anyone who  hash tags a ski forum can bite me



So hostile. Is this your way of making up for a lack of skiing prowess?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Anyone who  hash tags a ski forum can bite me



#ouch!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2014)

Greg said:


> So hostile. Is this your way of making up for a lack of skiing prowess?



Just trying to get down to your level son


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Just trying to get down to your level son



I understand.























Dad.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2014)

What's legitimately intense about a trail that has night skiing?

Ski Sundown....smaller bumps than a 12 yr old girl


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What's legitimately intense about a trail that has night skiing?
> 
> Ski Sundown....smaller bumps than a 12 yr old girl



Okay.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2014)

Grassi21 said:


> #ouch!



Like.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2014)

Greg said:


> Like.



+1


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2014)

bvibert said:


> +1



Hey NAMBLA


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2014)

bvibert said:


> +1



Where's the effin' Retweet button, Bri? WTF?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2014)

Wait this isn't Pinterest?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2014)

It's 4 Square and your the mayor!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's 4 Square and your the mayor!



Sweet. My first order of business is to declare SD as the nexus of all things legit and intense.  My second order of business is to require that all skiers use clown poles and have patches on the knees of their ski pants.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's 4 Square and your the mayor!



It's you're, i.e. you are. Try harder.


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2014)

When all else fails, attack spelling and grammar. This was getting good.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2014)

Greg said:


> It's you're, i.e. you are. Try harder.



OK let me try this....

You're a vagina. How was that?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> OK let me try this....
> 
> You're a vagina. How was that?



Greg this really works out for you cause everyone LOVES vagina.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> OK let me try this....
> 
> You're a vagina. How was that?



Fantastic grammar! Awesome!! :roll:



 How is this?

This is a blatantly obvious bait:



Greg said:


> Anyone that would ridicule a ski area for adding  legitimately intense terrain is likely not worth their salt out on the  slopes. #disappointed



And you gobbled it right up:



MadMadWorld said:


> Anyone who  hash tags a ski forum can bite me



And you continued to reply just as predicted. Just so you know, there is a bit of a back channel conversation going on about how you would respond and I had you pegged. Congrats. You win the epic lameness-of-the-night award. :lol: I can speak for several nameless few - thank you for the entertainment! :beer:

Listen SON lol, I ran this forum for 12+ years and have seen every troll, poser, iMuscle, intenet know-it-all there is. You, my friend, are a rookie.


Congratulations!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2014)

Greg said:


> Fantastic grammar! Awesome!! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I could careless about the bait. I just think you are a pompous douche. You sold the site and left. So why are you still here? You afraid that people will actually stop giving a shit about you? Your like the 40 yr old townie that still goes to college and think they are cool. Go home and cry with your fag hag so she can finger pop you


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2014)

And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Actually I could careless about the bait. I just think you are a pompous douche. You sold the site and left. So why are you still here? You afraid that people will actually stop giving a shit about you? Your like the 40 yr old townie that still goes to college and think they are cool. Go home and cry with your fag hag so she can finger pop you



This is really not that great of a response. Next time, give it at least a few minutes. Really think it through for a bit. Maybe even sleep on it before you post a reply, Amateur... :roll:

One thing I can guarantee. You suck at skiing. I've met literally dozens of AZers. All of the top notch skiers here are humble, mellow and overall pretty chill. All except for 2kness of course. Everyone knows he's an asshole... :lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2014)

Greg said:


> This is really not that great of a response. Next time, give it at least a few minutes. Really think it through for a bit. Maybe even sleep on it before you post a reply, Amateur... :roll:
> 
> One thing I can guarantee. You suck at skiing. I've met literally dozens of AZers. All of the top notch skiers here are humble, mellow and overall pretty chill. All except for 2kness of course. Everyone knows he's an asshole... :lol:



You need to ask around then. Nice pole drag.....poser


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2014)

to funny

you two remind me of me and Puck It before we made turns


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2014)

Greg said:


> All except for 2kness of course. Everyone knows he's an asshole... :lol:



word


----------



## Madroch (Dec 6, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> word



+1


----------



## Madroch (Dec 6, 2014)

Grassi21 said:


> Sweet. My first order of business is to declare SD as the nexus of all things legit and intense.  My second order of business is to require that all skiers use clown poles and have patches on the knees of their ski pants.



In ... But my 12 yo stole my poles, need to get a new pair pronto- that and an Avi air bag for the staircase


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 6, 2014)

If Sundown skiing is even half as entertaining as Sundown threads, I feel like I should get down there at some point!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## powhunter (Dec 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> to funny
> 
> you two remind me of me and Puck It before we made turns



Yes and now you two are righteous blood brothers.  Sad that was the last time I skied with Andy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2014)

It's still weird not seeing Andy when I ski Killington as I used to run into him practically every time I skied there.  I pretty much came to expect it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 6, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> If Sundown skiing is even half as entertaining as Sundown threads, I feel like I should get down there at some point!



+1

I started a thread a couple months ago about Sunday River adding a couple new trails, including one with a cliff drop and was thinking that it would turn into a pretty decent thread, but it was all for naught. I don't think it even got 20 replies. But SS adds a new trail and lookout!

It's also the only time you'll ever see Greg post now a days. All you gotta do is tap your heels and say "ski sundown" three times and voila!


----------



## planb420 (Dec 6, 2014)

Satans stairway where Unicorns frolic free and the waffle shacks a plenty.


----------



## Tin (Dec 6, 2014)

Another lame AZ thread, right Greg?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope like hell they are still gonna bump up Gunbarrel after racing




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2014)

powhunter said:


> I hope like hell they are still gonna bump up Gunbarrel after racing



they have to, it has become a New England tradition.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 6, 2014)

I must visit this Sundown you guys talk about....


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 6, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> they have to, it has become a New England tradition.



And just like the tradition of the president pardoning the turkey at Thanksgiving.....no one gives a shit


----------



## planb420 (Dec 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> And just like the tradition of the president pardoning the turkey at Thanksgiving.....no one gives a shit



Kinda like your opinion on anything...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 6, 2014)

planb420 said:


> Kinda like your opinion on anything...



Here we go.......let me guess you want to hip check me into a tree again?


----------



## planb420 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Madroch (Dec 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> And just like the tradition of the president pardoning the turkey at Thanksgiving.....no one gives a shit



That post delivers.... Thanks for contributing and earning your shot at the free wildcat tix!


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 7, 2014)

There is a difference between a troll and someone participating in a thread that is inherently sarcastic.   If the sarcasm in this thread offends, it's probably best not to read it rather than continue to be upset by it.  


.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 7, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> There is a difference between a troll and someone participating in a thread that is inherently sarcastic.   *If the sarcasm in this thread offends, it's probably best not to read it rather than continue to be upset by it. *
> 
> 
> .



you sure about that? i think they where having a good time busting each other.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 7, 2014)

jack97 said:


> you sure about that? i think they where having a good time busting each other.



I hadn't realized that.  


.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 7, 2014)

The thread and subsequent posts were mostly sarcastic. The back and forth between Greg and I is meaningless. Never skied with the guy and I'm aware some folks personalities come out differently on a message board and may rub them the wrong way. I'm sure some people think I'm a douche on here. Those that have skied with me probably feel the same way but at least I'm an entertaining skiing partner!


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> The thread and subsequent posts were mostly sarcastic. The back and forth between Greg and I is meaningless. Never skied with the guy and I'm aware some folks personalities come out differently on a message board and may rub them the wrong way. I'm sure some people think I'm a douche on here. Those that have skied with me probably feel the same way but at least I'm an entertaining skiing partner!



Right on man. I was just trolling and messing with you, as I'm sure were.

 Kmart tomorrow! Need to get primed up to tackle the Stairway when they open!


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 8, 2014)

Greg said:


> Anyone that would ridicule a ski area for adding legitimately intense terrain is likely not worth their salt out on the slopes. #disappointed



Here is what I get when googling "legitimately intense terrain".  Greg is in a class of his own.

https://www.google.com/search?q="le..."&safe=active&biw=1344&bih=754&noj=1&filter=0


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Here is what I get when googling "legitimately intense terrain".  Greg is in a class of his own.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q="le..."&safe=active&biw=1344&bih=754&noj=1&filter=0



That's pretty funny! Lol


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 8, 2014)

Liftopia has tickets available for December 20th.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 8, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Liftopia has tickets available for December 20th.



If THE Staircase has been seeded, and the bumps have reached maturity, this could be a good deal.  Any chance of that??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 8, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> If THE Staircase has been seeded, and the bumps have reached maturity, this could be a good deal.  Any chance of that??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



repeating what i read before with no inside knowledge of SS or snowmaking or weather patterns ... Stairway is not part of the day 1 plan.  if i had to bet $$ i'd say mature seeded bumps will not be present on Saturday Dec 20 unless mother nature takes a dump.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 8, 2014)

If you seed it they will come


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 11, 2014)

Opening on December 13th with the following trails: Canyon Run, Nor'easter, Temptor, Stinger, Exhibition, and Little Joe

Satan's wrath will have to wait.

The good news is that they have apparently added staff to accommodate the crush of people that will need tickets once Satan's Staircase opens.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 11, 2014)

+1.  I wonder if the guy with the eye patch is on the wall for bouncing checks.


----------



## Tin (Dec 11, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Opening on December 13th with the following trails: Canyon Run, Nor'easter, Temptor, Stinger, Exhibition, and Little Joe
> 
> Satan's wrath will have to wait.
> 
> ...



Satan's Stairway isn't on the trail map behind them. Is it considered front country?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 11, 2014)

Tin said:


> Satan's Stairway isn't on the trail map behind them. Is it considered front country?



You sure? I think I see it


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 11, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> You sure? I think I see it


Only the select few can see...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 11, 2014)

Tin said:


> Satan's Stairway isn't on the trail map behind them. Is it considered front country?



Its a make believe trail, that was never cut. The best hype tool ever!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 11, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Its a make believe trail, that was never cut. The best hype tool ever!



If this were true, 1/3 of AZers would probably show up to SS with pitchforks and molitov cocktails in hand


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 11, 2014)

Do those count as skier visits for the mtn?

 Might be worth it...


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 12, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> If THE Staircase has been seeded, and the bumps have reached maturity, this could be a good deal.  Any chance of that??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So what type of seed do they use for the moguls? Would it be potatoes or some type of small growth shrub?


----------



## Madroch (Dec 13, 2014)

Top of the famed staircase on opening day....


----------



## powhunter (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks like beginner shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2014)

Madroch said:


> View attachment 14629
> 
> Top of the famed staircase on opening day....



Poach it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planb420 (Dec 13, 2014)

Open today and it was good....not perfect but better than strapping into my board and hopping around the living room while watching old pow films


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2014)

planb420 said:


> Open today and it was good....not perfect but better than strapping into my board and hopping around the living room while watching old pow films



did u get first chair?


----------



## Madroch (Dec 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Poach it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



On it....


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 13, 2014)

With all of Conneticut's blue laws, will it be legal to ski Satan's Stairway on Sunday's?


.


----------



## Tin (Dec 13, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> With all of Conneticut's blue laws, will it be legal to ski Satan's Stairway on Sunday's?
> 
> 
> .



Since it is illegal to walk backwards after sunset, I'm sure skiing the stairway will require taking a course in avalanche safety and skis under 200cm will be prohibited.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 13, 2014)

Is that Magician????


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 31, 2015)

i'm betting on a pre-thanksgiving opening this year


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 31, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i'm betting on a pre-thanksgiving opening this year



Is thanksgiving in December this year?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 31, 2015)

The internet hasn't been very exciting this summer without a sundown thread going...!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 31, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> The internet hasn't been very exciting this summer without a sundown thread going...!



I don't know - that Magic thread seems to be delivering...


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 31, 2015)

Ski Sundown will open when Satan says it will open.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 31, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I don't know - that Magic thread seems to be delivering...



I was thinking the same thing...!

Perhaps we need a magic vs. sundown thread?!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 31, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I was thinking the same thing...!
> 
> Perhaps we need a magic vs. sundown thread?!



I hear that's the backup plan when Chinese hackers finally decide to trigger the internet apocalypse.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 31, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Ski Sundown will open when Satan says it will open.



So I heard this rumor from some out-of-state guy that the Stairway might be a groomer this year due to lack of skier traffic last year.  They might not even blow snow on it.  Or so I've heard....


----------



## powhunter (Aug 31, 2015)

That is true and it will be renamed the Corduroy Couloir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 31, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> So I heard this rumor from some out-of-state guy that the Stairway might be a groomer this year due to lack of skier traffic last year.  They might not even blow snow on it.  Or so I've heard....



The reports I read said that it was slick as hell.  I wonder if that had something to do with its lack of popularity.  

But where will they get a winch-cat?  


.


----------



## vonski (Aug 31, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> With all of Conneticut's blue laws, will it be legal to ski Satan's Stairway on Sunday's?
> 
> 
> .


CT blue laws are gone.  We now get booze until 10 M-SAT. and Sundays til 6 and all holidays too!.  We support alcoholism quite well as an alcoholic cant budget his booze but he can budget his money so he can buy his booze!.


----------



## vonski (Aug 31, 2015)

Jarrod.  we need some answers.  In my opinion they tried to build up to much snow all at once.  If they put down some snow let it get skied in then make some when it only really cold so it is lighter on top of some bumps that have skied in then it won't be a slab that can't get skied in. Also no grooming after the initial base if at all.  Manage the guns so Its not huge piles and the trail could work.  I remember that the site said that they were blowing snow in some marginal temps last year.  So only do it when it is Low 20s or less.  Just my food for thought!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 31, 2015)

Poor management imo


----------



## skiur (Sep 1, 2015)

vonski said:


> Jarrod.  we need some answers.  In my opinion they tried to build up to much snow all at once.  If they put down some snow let it get skied in then make some when it only really cold so it is lighter on top of some bumps that have skied in then it won't be a slab that can't get skied in. Also no grooming after the initial base if at all.  Manage the guns so Its not huge piles and the trail could work.  I remember that the site said that they were blowing snow in some marginal temps last year.  So only do it when it is Low 20s or less.  Just my food for thought!




Sometimes grooming is a neccesary evil.  When its 50 and raining one day then drops down to 10 that night the trail will not open without grooming or a lot of snow.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 1, 2015)

Keep it porcelain and make it a triple diamond


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonski (Sep 1, 2015)

skiur said:


> Sometimes grooming is a neccesary evil.  When its 50 and raining one day then drops down to 10 that night the trail will not open without grooming or a lot of snow.


Yes but grooming that steep just makes a slab. If they were just to wait until cold temps came again and did a night of snowmaking on it again it would ski in.  If you manage it like a natural snow trail like for instance at Sugarbush who also gets it freeze thaws, the trail just needs to be skied back in.   So, make less snow initially, but continuously over the season to keep it going!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 1, 2015)

vonski said:


> Yes but grooming that steep just makes a slab. If they were just to wait until cold temps came again and did a night of snowmaking on it again it would ski in.  If you manage it like a natural snow trail like for instance at Sugarbush who also gets it freeze thaws, the trail just needs to be skied back in.   So, make less snow initially, but continuously over the season to keep it going!



The problem is that you are comparing Northern VT weather to CT. CT has way more warm weather and rain than the North.


----------



## vonski (Sep 1, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The problem is that you are comparing Northern VT weather to CT. CT has way more warm weather and rain than the North.


I realize that, but what they did last year did not work and it was a good snow year to boot.  Its not a normal trail. It just can't have a 4 foot base blown on it and expect it to bump up.  I just think that incremental snow making it would have a better chance of keeping it softer!


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 1, 2015)

They need to seed it and host an AZ mini-summit to let us stomp it in properly.  Last skier standing has to write the trip report.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't think problem is the weather. Snow just doesn't hold well on 60 degree slopes whether it's natural or not!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 1, 2015)

I got the impression that the discontent was with the fact that SS wasn't seeded.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 2, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I got the impression that the discontent was with the fact that SS wasn't seeded.



I think they actually seeded it, but in a way they thought would result in something like a "natural" bump trail and failed spectacularly.  There were huge expanses of flat ice, frozen blocks of snow, unnatural spacing and consecutive moguls with troughs that somehow turned in the same direction.  Never experienced the like on even the most skied-off natural GS bump trail.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 2, 2015)

Year two- work in progress- year 1 was fine- a few great days, some good days and some blah... But it is a steep pitch in temperate ct so it is what it is... While not comparing- ripper at snow probably has about as many good days... And if Stowe got less snow- goat and Starr would be trouble also- heck nosedive is porcelain after 1/2 hour every day.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I think they actually seeded it, but in a way they thought would result in something like a "natural" bump trail and failed spectacularly.  There were huge expanses of flat ice, frozen blocks of snow, unnatural spacing and consecutive moguls with troughs that somehow turned in the same direction.  Never experienced the like on even the most skied-off natural GS bump trail.



Learn how to ski.  The trail in no way "failed spectacularly".  There were some things that could have gone better, and I'm sure they'll change some things this year, but it certainly didn't fail.  The number of people consistently skiing down it was proof of it's success.

For the record it was seeded in the same way they've been seeding other trails for years.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 4, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Learn how to ski.  The trail in no way "failed spectacularly".  There were some things that could have gone better, and I'm sure they'll change some things this year, but it certainly didn't fail.  The number of people consistently skiing down it was proof of it's success.
> 
> For the record it was seeded in the same way they've been seeding other trails for years.



They do a good job seeding Gunbarrel.  Nor'easter and Exhibition not so much.  The job they did on Satan's Stairway was just deplorable.  Either that or it was too much trail for you locals to ski in the seeds properly.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 4, 2015)

This thread is getting good.  About friggin' time...!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 4, 2015)

I'll admit it looks like it improved a lot toward the end of the season:


----------



## powhunter (Sep 4, 2015)

The only time that trail was good was in March


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 4, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I'll admit it looks like it improved a lot toward the end of the season:
> 
> View attachment 17419



It looks like it's better a bit to the left. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 4, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> It looks like it's better a bit to the left.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Yeah - looks like a decent line had formed a little to the left.  Probably thanks to the ringers who came down for the comp.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2015)

they need to cut down all the trees on skiers left so they get more sun on the bumps


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 6, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Learn how to ski.  The trail in no way "failed spectacularly".  There were some things that could have gone better, and I'm sure they'll change some things this year, but it certainly didn't fail.  The number of people consistently skiing down it was proof of it's success.
> 
> For the record it was seeded in the same way they've been seeding other trails for years.



Proof that a bunch of intermediate skiers wanted to brag to their friends that they skied a double black diamond!


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 8, 2015)

the one day i've ever skied sundown was last march, perhaps after the bump comp and the trail skied spectacularly.

as for mid-season, it's gotta be tough managing thaw/freezes in ct. hell killington, where i regularly ski, had a hard time keeping the bump runs open or in decent shape and that was in what most considered a great winter. old faves like vertigo went weeks w/o bumps, upper wildfire rarely was allowed to bump and they even brutally groomed most of the nats.

i'm sure management has heard the whines ... er suggestions and will do better year 2. as for the double black rating ... bogus.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 9, 2015)

While I think the trail saw a wide range of skillsets, I don't think that is unique to sundown.  Most advanced terrain has skads of less than advanced skiers adventuring down for either the excitement or to brag.  The trail was pretty slick all year until spring (save a  couple of beauty powder days- but you can't rely upon those in CT) - but that is true with most snowmaking covered advanced terrain that sees any traffic even up north.

Not sure who noted it in this thread-but the fact they blew pretty much the entire base in one shot-- as opposed to building through topcoats probably did not help-as the weather through the end of Jan was a vicious frigid-rain-frigid - rain scenario. The base got repeatedly rained upon  
Not sure they can fix that though, as they did not have permanent tower guns installed and had to move a bunch of mobile guns onto the trail itself. This makes it both more work to top coat and also requires closing the trail.

Anyone know if they installed tower guns over the summer?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Madroch said:


> Anyone know if they installed tower guns over the summer?


i checked the web cam and don't see any


----------



## vonski (Sep 9, 2015)

Madroch said:


> While I think the trail saw a wide range of skillsets, I don't think that is unique to sundown.  Most advanced terrain has skads of less than advanced skiers adventuring down for either the excitement or to brag.  The trail was pretty slick all year until spring (save a  couple of beauty powder days- but you can't rely upon those in CT) - but that is true with most snowmaking covered advanced terrain that sees any traffic even up north.
> 
> Not sure who noted it in this thread-but the fact they blew pretty much the entire base in one shot-- as opposed to building through topcoats probably did not help-as the weather through the end of Jan was a vicious frigid-rain-frigid - rain scenario. The base got repeatedly rained upon
> Not sure they can fix that though, as they did not have permanent tower guns installed and had to move a bunch of mobile guns onto the trail itself. This makes it both more work to top coat and also requires closing the trail.
> ...



They started the snowmaking in really cold temps.  But they kept going on it during the day and the did it all at once  as I recall the last day was real Marginal temps.  like 28 out.  I know that is great for base making, but that just put down a bunch of Muck! on top of the nice stuff made in the cold temps.


----------

